# BMQ/BMOQ Phase 1 & 2 Durations



## RocketScientist (6 Dec 2018)

Hello all,

I've received varying information on this board, from recruiters, and from soldiers on the length of their mandatory courses. It is apparent to me that the lengths vary from year to year, so it's hard to answer. Here's my current understanding of my (possible) mandatory training as things stand:

BMQ/BMOQ - 4 weeks full-time or alternating weekends part-time for 6 months
BMOQ-L - 10 weeks full-time. Currently, it is not offered in modules (i.e., must be completed all at once)
BEOC (Basic Engineer Officer Course) - 14 weeks

So, if this is true, why do I see variable lengths for BMOQ on the CFLRS webpage:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page

Some BMOQ courses (Platoon Numbers starting with Q), are 2 months. Others (Platoon Numbers starting with L), are 3 months. The fact that they're all at least 2 months makes me thing that these are Phase 2 (BMOQ-L) courses. Then why the difference in duration?


----------



## RocketRichard (6 Dec 2018)

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I've received varying information on this board, from recruiters, and from soldiers on the length of their mandatory courses. It is apparent to me that the lengths vary from year to year, so it's hard to answer. Here's my current understanding of my (possible) mandatory training as things stand:
> 
> ...



BMOQ-A formerly known as BMOQ-L is 11 weeks

O-DP 1	Officer, Basic Military Officers Qualification – Army (BMOQ-A)	50 Days


----------



## sarahsmom (6 Dec 2018)

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> Some BMOQ courses (Platoon Numbers starting with Q), are 2 months. Others (Platoon Numbers starting with L), are 3 months. The fact that they're all at least 2 months makes me thing that these are Phase 2 (BMOQ-L) courses. Then why the difference in duration?



They also somewhat recently changed the length of BMQ/BMOQ. This is only for Reg F courses.
BMQ was shortened from it's original 13/14 weeks. 
BMOQ was also similarly shortened. It's possible that the platoons that started with Q are the new serials, and the ones with L are the older longer serials. When I went through St Jean years ago, the BMOQs were using "L"s in their serials.


----------



## garb811 (6 Dec 2018)

Unlike the "good old days", not all officers take the same BMOQ.  Ie. Chaplains aren't taught anything to do with weapons. I don't remember the exact split on which officers take the shortened version...


----------

